# Foxtails



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Well my dogs foot swelled up & got all infected so I took him to the vet. They called me about an hr ago.....he had 4 foxtails imbedded in his skin in between his toes


----------



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear that bamacpl, hopefully it will heal soon. I'm really worried about the foxtails myself. I have a 11 week old English Springer Spaniel and she's really curious. I have to keep her out of those areas if I don't want to pick foxtails out of her nose, toes, and ears for days! Here's a pic of Miss Oakley


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

$200 worth


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome looking dog ktucker!!! It was Sunday when my dog got them, but i didn't find the swelling, puss till yesterday when I got home from work


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good website with some more information on this sort of thing:

http://www.meanseeds.com/the-bad-grass-list/


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks! Good info!!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

my dog got one in his jaw once, turned into softball size overnite...had to sell my bronco for emergency vet bills. foxtails=nofun-O,-


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

The joys of spaniels. Shave their feet and the insides of their ears . it helps


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Mine got one embedded near his ear on his neck- swelled up like a softball- they didn't want to operate because it was so close to his spinal column- took 4 weeks on antibiotics to get rid of the infection.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

bamacpl said:


> View attachment 34714
> 
> $200 worth


Thanks for posting the pic, seeing the little bloody seeds is a great visual aid. I know the seeds are bad, but I hadn't envisioned them getting stuck in a dog paw like that.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya, I'm from Alabama & we don't have this problem. When the Vet saw his foot she knew exactly what it was! I was in disbelief....I couldn't imagine a "weed" penetrating his tough skin like this!!??


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

One of the dogs competing in the retriever National Amateur Champion stake in Oregon had this pulled out of its nose last night (sorry it is huge pic, can't figure out how to resize):


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

My dog, (although he's not a hunting dog) just got done with treatment for a pretty bad ear infection the vet said it was because of foxtails!


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

I had 3 removed from my labs nose last week.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My malamute was horrible with them. I had to brush him out several times a day, and then he would still end up with them. I'm not sure if they were in fact fox tails, but they were a burrowing grass seed of some sort. The worst one was on his chest, and left an open wound the size of a silver dollar. The big ones, not the ones that look like quarters.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

They are also commonly found in the eye behind the eyelid. You usually see the third eyelid protruding and weepy, sometimes red swollen eyes.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ever since my dog was put to sleep to have these foxtails removed he seems to not be eating as good as he did before & kinda getting skinny....is this normal? Or something I should be concerned about?


----------

